# Neue Domain/Alias --> DNS-Eintrag



## fluser (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ohne bis jetzt gross getestet zu haben, möchte ich euch mal eine Frage stellen...

Wenn ich einen neuen Kunden erstelle mit der Domaine test.lo, wird dann automatisch ein neuer DNS-Eintrag auf dem ISPConfig3 DNS-Server erstellt?
Wie verhält sich das gesammte, wenn der User eine Subdomain erstellt?

MlG Fluser


----------



## Till (15. Juni 2010)

DNS Einträge werden nicht automatisch erstellt.


----------



## fluser (15. Juni 2010)

Dann ist ISPConfig leider nichts für mich...

MlG Fluser


----------



## Till (15. Juni 2010)

Dann nimm halt ISPConfig 2 statt 3. In ISPConfig 3 wird die Funktion erst in den nächsten Releases eingebaut.


----------

